

Wine 1.0 released - arthurk
http://winehq.org/

======
cpr
Isn't it nice that no one really cares about running Windows apps any more?

But if you need to, for some reason (e.g., testing IE6/7/8), and if you're
using a Mac, use VMware Fusion. It's pretty simple.

------
ComputerGuru
They couldn't pick a more crowded day to release such a major milestone? I
don't think anyone in the press has the time of the day for Wine when FF3 goes
gold simultaneously...

